# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Micro-Box Team Products  18 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.1 SAGEM, BB & ALCATEL Bugs REPAIRED !

## mohamed73

*18 May 2011 Micro-Box AIO V2.0.0.1* 
- Problem to connect on server with SAGEM module repaired! 
- Blackberry PRD list download repaired!
- Problem with some ALCATEL models missing repaired!
- Some other minor problems repaired! 
BR 
Julvir
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

